# The Arizona Collection



## PenWorks (Feb 11, 2006)

Been real busy trying to get some stuff done for the LA Pen Show next week. I finished a few pens in the Arizona Collection.

The pens are made from the rib of a Saguaro cactus. The pen rest is the actual saguaro rib.








These are the turquoise tru stone from CS. Same saguaro pen rest, there is a picture of a rib in the dried rough off to the right.








Thanks for looking, comments allways welcome. [^]


----------



## its_virgil (Feb 11, 2006)

Nice pens and a good idea, Anthony. I suppose you'll be adding some rattlesnake. What about the Petrified Forrest and Painted Desert?[]

Good luck at the LA Pen Show. I think that is one of the shows my friend David Broadwell attends. 
Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by PenWorks_
> <br />Been real busy trying to get some stuff done for the LA Pen Show next week. I finished a few pens in the Arizona Collection.
> 
> The pens are made from the rib of a Saguaro cactus. The pen rest is the actual saguaro rib.
> ...


----------



## woodpens (Feb 11, 2006)

Very nice, Anthony! Your work always has such class. If you ever need another outlet for your pens, don't hesitate to ask. []


----------



## PenWorks (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by its_virgil_
> <br />Nice pens and a good idea, Anthony. I suppose you'll be adding some rattlesnake. What about the Petrified Forrest and Painted Desert?[]



I have several I finished and I cast some more today. You know, I got my last PR from Mr Fiberglass, the color was blue when it poured out and then turned green when I added the catylst. It did dry clear. Do you think it is the same stuff as Artstuff?

I will look for David, the photos I have seen of his work is fantastic.


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PenWorks_
> <br />Been real busy trying to get some stuff done for the LA Pen Show next week. I finished a few pens in the Arizona Collection.
> 
> The pens are made from the rib of a Saguaro cactus. The pen rest is the actual saguaro rib.
> ...


----------



## Chuck Key (Feb 11, 2006)

Didn't you draw my name in the swap?  I will take the open turquoise pen.

Chuckie


----------



## vick (Feb 12, 2006)

As always beautiful work.


----------



## its_virgil (Feb 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PenWorks_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mick (Feb 12, 2006)

Wow Anthony !! Great pens!! I like the Saguaro cactus a lot. If you ever have any extra of those blanks.....[]


----------



## Johnathan (Feb 12, 2006)

I'm amazed! Is the drying process long for the Saguaro?


----------



## PenWorks (Feb 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Johnathan_
> <br />I'm amazed! Is the drying process long for the Saguaro?


 1-2 years, depending on the weather outside, before you can think about bringing some indoors to finish drying.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Feb 12, 2006)

Awesome, Anthony!  The cactus is a great idea, and of course you executed the idea perfectly.

Good luck at the show.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Feb 12, 2006)

Hi Anthony,

nice work on the catcus pen (A-1 as always). How about routing a groove on the pen rest, it may help such a fine pen from rolling? Just a thought.

-Peter-


----------



## wayneis (Feb 12, 2006)

Nice work as usual Anthony but if this is the Arizona collection you should have a golf club pen and one with the illusive sun engraved in it.

Wayne


----------



## pastorbill1952 (Feb 12, 2006)

Excellent work and to think cactus.  I like Wayne's ideas also.  Enjoy the pen show.  Just heard of a restaurant called Phillipe's in LA that is the home of the original French Dip sandwich.  They recommend the pork as the best, tho they offer it in beef, lamb, & pork.


----------



## gerryr (Feb 12, 2006)

Beautiful pens, Anthony.  It's been quite a while since I've seen Saguaro up close, but I remember it looking pretty porous.  Did it require a lot of CA?


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Feb 12, 2006)

Beautiful work. I didn't even know cactus/cacti had ribs. Never would have thought it wood [] be solid enough to work.


----------



## dubdrvrkev (Feb 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wayneis_
> <br />Nice work as usual Anthony but if this is the Arizona collection you should have a golf club pen and one with the illusive sun engraved in it.
> 
> Wayne



Don't you mean the elusive rain? [] 100 and how many days since rain?


----------



## PenWorks (Feb 12, 2006)

Here is a pic of my supply....This big baby went down the day after Christmas. This summer I will open up the body to start drying.

Wayne the cactus reminds me of my golf game,
since I hit most my shots into the desert [xx(]

Gerry, lots of CA while turning and a CA finish.

Peter, I hand filed a groove into the rest, I did such a good job, you can't see it []

Thanks for the comments.




<br />
About a 25 footer, the base had rotted out, then a gust of wind did the rest.




<br />
Close up of the inside ribs, How they stand I'll never know.


----------



## Darley (Feb 12, 2006)

Great pens Anthony, hope you have a good time at the show


----------



## woodscavenger (Feb 12, 2006)

Should bring some good $$ to the table.


----------



## laserturner (Feb 13, 2006)

Beautiful pens Anthony. I love the cactus. Great idea.


----------

